

Google Instant Makes SEO Irrelevant - andre3k1
http://www.steverubel.com/google-instant-makes-seo-irrelevant

======
mattsullivan
Steve doesn't take into account the amount of people that will actually make
it through their search term entirely. Is there data somewhere on how often
users click on suggestions as opposed to writing out the term in its entirety?

Even so, Google will still rank sites based on SEO and will in turn use that
to suggest terms when users are typing. This just means that it's even _more_
important to be the top result for a given search term.

------
dkuchar
I hate getting caught by link bait. "oh no SEO is irrelevant", I should read
this to see why! No, I shouldn't.

------
transburgh
wow... not even close. It is like he does not understand the point of SEO.

